# best size thread for crosswraps



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Practicing some crosswraps and got a mix of threads. But in order to make it all lay uniform what size is preferred? Both nylon and metallic?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to use size A thread. The only time I use anything bigger is when I can't find the color I'm looking for in size A and when I'm doing over wraps in black. Size A thread just looks better in my opinion.


----------



## Tin Slayer (Jan 4, 2014)

2nd that, size A is cleaner.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

i also use size a for decorative wraps. i use size d for wraping the eyes unless its a small rod then back to size A lol


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys.ill give it go


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

40wt


----------

